# Uber joins the smashed avo debate...



## dcc. (Jul 25, 2016)

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/u...smashed-avo-on-toast-around-australia-2016-10

Millenials. Rejoice. You can eat your smashed avo on toast this weekend _and _save for a house.

UberEATS is running a promo that'll deliver you free smashed avocado directly to your face for zero dollars.

Yep, that's right, free. If you haven't used the UberEATS app before, at least. In select areas around Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth and Adelaide, UberEATS will give you $20 off an order of smashed avocado on toast from a bunch of different upscale cafes in each city.

Here's the participating restaurants:

Sydney: Three Blue Ducks, John Smith, Stop Valve, 169 Darlinghurst and Well Co. Cafe. $15-$17.
Melbourne: Serotonin Eatery, Patch Cafe, Joinery, Sardi Cafe, Mr Hubbard Cafe & Larder. $13 - $17.
Brisbane: Pawpaw, Pineapple Express, Little Loco, Scout Cafe, Miss Bliss Whole Foods Kitchen. $8 - $16.
Perth: Satchmo Cafe, Source Foods, DuoTone, La Veen Coffee. $9 - $17.50.
Adelaide: Local Grind, Nagev, The Nourish'd Kitchen, Hello Sarnie, Bar 9 Parkside. $8 - $16.

To find them, you've just got to download UberEATS (and set up an account if you haven't already) - and if you're in the right delivery area, search for #smashedavo and your closest restaurant will appear. Order some smashed avo on toast - I threw in a poached egg as well, why not - and use the 'SMASHEDAVO' promo code for $20 off the total delivery price.

The promo runs from literally right now until midnight on Sunday, 23 October. A few caveats are that you'll have to be a first-time UberEATS customer, although the company says that if you're not, you should share your referral code on social media and save yourself $10 off your next order anyway.

Also, P.S. Bernard Salt - all the smashed avo orders are under $20, and delivery is free. Stick that up your house-owning pipe and smoke it.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

WTF is a 'smashed avo' anyway ? I mean there are only a finite number of ways to prepare an avocado. I just don;t know why (what I assume to be) a standard preparation has turned into some fancy named thing. Maybe I should start referring to toast as surface-pyrolized wheat victual (served of source with smashed avocado, and maybe some pulled pork)

Get over it people. Mashing up a bloody avocado with a fork is as old as the fruit itself.


----------



## Dog (Apr 20, 2016)

I'd do this but I don't AVACADO


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> WTF is a 'smashed avo' anyway ? I mean there are only a finite number of ways to prepare an avocado. I just don;t know why (what I assume to be) a standard preparation has turned into some fancy named thing. Maybe I should start referring to toast as surface-pyrolized wheat victual (served of source with smashed avocado, and maybe some pulled pork)
> 
> Get over it people. Mashing up a bloody avocado with a fork is as old as the fruit itself.


I do this with smashed barley and hops.
It's called beer


----------



## UberEatsScooterDude (Oct 4, 2016)

"Millennials this, Millenials that." Back off every, It's the baby boomers that stuffed it right up for us "millennials". I'll never be able to buy a house anywhere near where I want...

Anyway, back to smashed avo and the housing debate. In this current real estate climate my generation is stuffed!


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberEatsScooterDude said:


> In this current real estate climate my generation is F&$KED.


No. My Millenial daughter and her Millenial husband have recently bought their first house, less than a year after getting married. Because both of them have been saving since they started work from leaving school.


----------



## UberEatsScooterDude (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah, awesome. I'll just waste my life saving for a house that won't appreciate in value anywhere near as much as houses owned by baby boomers have... yeah, nah, I'll take smashed Avo any day


----------



## dcc. (Jul 25, 2016)

UberEatsScooterDude said:


> "Millennials this, Millenials that." Back off every, It's the baby boomers that stuffed it right up for us "millennials". I'll never be able to buy a house anywhere near where I want... Anyway, back to smashed avo and the housing debate. In this current real estate climate my generation is F&$KED.


Whilst I agree that it's harder for Millenials now to buy than for the previous generations (based solely on average property costs as a % of average income), there is only so much you can blame on the previous generations. Assets with limited supply, such as houses in inner cities, will always go up in value over time as population grows - that's just basic economics.

I also do, in part, agree with the sentiment that "Millenials don't understand what it means to make financial sacrifices to buy property", etc. My parents worked 50+hours a week when they first started in the workplace. I'm in my fifth year of uni and I've been working part time ever since I got out of high school, on top of full time study. Currently I'm doing five days a week of placement plus driving on weekends.

I expect to be in a position to buy (modestly) a year or two of uni. But that's only because I've worked like hell, saved like hell, and will need to continue to do so. Not easy. Definitely achievable. But not with your attitude.


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> No. My Millenial daughter and her Millenial husband have recently bought their first house, less than a year after getting married. Because both of them have been saving since they started work from leaving school.


Yawn

No travel
No life
Now a massive mortgage

Pass


----------

